# 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?



## graptemy (16. Mai 2009)

So liebe Kollegen,

habe nun mit 2 Bekannten drei Teiche zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, einen großen ( 15 x 8 ) und zwei kleinere, etwa 8 x 6 groß.

In dem großen schwimmen schöne große Forellen, nicht mehr viele, da der Vorpächter etc. schon viel entnommen hat, aber darum gehts nicht. Der Teich hat nen Quellzulauf, liegt schattig und scheint nicht zuzufrieren, sonst hätten die Forellen nicht lang gelebt. Da viel Laub und Schlamm im Teich ist, will ich ihn teilweise ablassen, säubern und wieder auffüllen.

Nun die Frage: Wenn ich den Teich teilweise ablasse, sauber mache und tiefer mache, kann ich direkt danach wieder Forellen einsetzen? Immer vorausgesetzt, es bleibt etwas Restwasser im Teich (wenn ja, wieviel?)

Was könnte man noch dazu nehmen? Rotaugen vielleicht? Wie siehts mit Zandern aus, wenn ich den Teich tief genung machen würde.

So, nun gehts weiter mit der Fragerei. In einem anderen Teich sind dicke Karpfen, auch schon seit Jahren. Der ist relativ flach. Was könnte noch dazu, muss nicht viel sein, aber vielleicht noch eine andere Fischart?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Wasdenn? (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

den teich mit den forellen wirst du ganz ablassen müssen, um den schlamm rauszukriegen.
am besten im winter trockenliegen lassen, den schlamm durchfrieren lassen, dadurch reduziert sich die menge an schlamm schon deutlich. 

wenn du den teich vertiefen willst, bietet sich ein trockenlegen ebenfalls an, sonst transportiert deine schaufel oder ein bagger hauptsächlich wasser aus dem teich.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*



graptemy schrieb:


> Nun die Frage: Wenn ich den Teich teilweise ablasse, sauber mache und tiefer mache, kann ich direkt danach wieder Forellen einsetzen? Immer vorausgesetzt, es bleibt etwas Restwasser im Teich (wenn ja, wieviel?)


 
Ja, es sei denn, Du meinst mit direkt ne Stunde nach dem anstauen.|wavey: Restwasser brauchst du nicht, wie soll das auch gehen nach dem ausbessern - das wird dann eher Schlamm als Wasser sein. Abgesehen davon, je trockener der Teich ist desto besser gehen die Arbeiten.

Teich saubermachen, Wasser rein, zwei Tage warten (vorausgesetzt, Du hast vernünftigen Durchlauf) und dann besetzen - wird schon klappen!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## auborne (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Könnte man doch auch im Sommer machen dann trocknet der schlamm doch eigendlich auch


oder sehe ich das falsch???|kopfkrat


----------



## Wasdenn? (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Könnte man doch auch im Sommer machen dann trocknet der schlamm doch eigendlich auch


oder sehe ich das falsch???


kann man auch, aber im winter (bei frost) wird der schlamm nicht nur trocken, sondern er wird auch rissig, somit gelangt mehr sauerstoff an den schlamm und kann so besser mineralisiert werden.


----------



## graptemy (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Super, danke für die Infos.

Heute habe ich nochmal genauer geguckt, ein bissl gefüttert und geguckt, was an Fisch noch in den Teichen ist. Der Hammer waren zwei (für meine Begriffe) riesige Karpfen. Davon wusste ich zwar, konnte sie aber noch nie so lange an der Wasseroberfläche betrachten.

Nun zu den Teichen. Zwei Teiche haben (leider erst heute richtig wahrgenommen) einen lehmigen Boden ohne Schlamm. Der Große hat mind. 50 cm Schlamm über dem Boden, das wird ne Riesenarbeit... Leider. Aber super kaltes und klares Quellwasser läuft rein. Wassertemperatur im Teich ist auch sehr niedrig, sollte mit Forellen funktionieren.

Am dritten Teich habe ich gar keine Fische gesehen. Vermute aber kleine Weißfische drin. Was bleibt? Anfüttern und länger warten. Dann noch ein paar Ruten rein. Danke nochmal für die Tipps.


----------



## auborne (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Wo kommst du denn her??

Ich würde mit helfen wenn es um die ecke wäre


----------



## forellenfischer1 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

aha 50cm is ja garnichts.ich würde ihn über winter trocknen lassen da bleiben dann 10% übrig vom schlamm.mach doch mal fotos von den teichen samt den forellen.


----------



## graptemy (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

gar nichts? 50 cm ist zumindest soviel, dass ich mich nicht mit Wathose reintraue.

Aufs Abangeln bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Beim Anfüttern hab ich auf die schnelle 3 Fische gesehen, 2 Forellen und das andere... Keine Ahnung. Schwarzer Kopf und ansonsten wie ne BaFo. Abwarten. Wenn es nur drei sind ist das auch ok, wenns mehr sind wird gegrillt.

Werd mir mal die PH-Werte vornehmen und posten, also bevor ich bzw. wir die Teiche besetzen.

Ich plane den großen abzulassen nach Abangeln, der Karpfenteich bleibt, da die Dinger in den letzten Jahren ja gut gewachsen sind.

Und der vierte, BEstand unbekannt, wird vorbereitet und mit ReFos besetzt. Bei uns um die Ecke ist ein guter Züchter, fängt mit R. an, da werden wir mal schauen, was für schöne ReFos dort zu bekommen sind.

Immer vorausgesetzt, das Wasser lässt es zu. Aber bei zwei Einläufen und eiskaltem Wasser sollte irgendwas hinzukriegen sein.

Kann man eigentlich irgendwo herausbekommen,wie schnell Refos wachsen? (Ich kann mir schon denken, dass das nicht immer gleich ist, mir reichen ja Etwawerte ;-))


----------



## auborne (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Beim Züchter nachfragen der wird´s bestimmt wissen


----------



## graptemy (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Guter Rat. Der Züchter empfahl einen Blick in die wasserrechtliche Erlaubnis. Zufüttern verboten stand drin, also wird es wohl ein langsames Wachsen. Wobei ich mich mal erkundigen muss, ob das bedeutet, dass es verboten ist künstliches Futter zu verfüttern. Da gäbe es ja bestimmt noch Alternativen mit Zuckermückenlarven, kleinen Rotaugen oder Lauben. Forellen ab ner bestimmten Größe werden die bestimmt auch nicht verschmähen und nachher aus besser schmecken.

Nur Arbeit machts...


----------



## graptemy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Und nun noch ein kleines Update:

Nach intensivem Beobachten sind doch mehr Fische drin als gedacht. Vom Angeln hab ich die ERfahrung gemacht, dass man bei drei sichtbaren Forellen am Teich noch mit doppelt sovielen die man nicht sieht rechnen muss. Der Freitag (Leerangeln) wird ja spannend. 
Auch sind alle drei Teiche besetzt, wie ich jetzt weiß. 

In einem anderen umfangreichen Beitrag hab ich gelesen, dass Teiche mittels Schmutzwasserkreiselpumpe entschlammt werden konnten. Mir stünden da welche Leihweise zu Verfügung mit verschiedensten Saugstärken. Hat da einer Erfahrung gemacht, wie man da vorgehen sollte? Also so ne Art Anleitung?

Noch ne Frage:
Fall wir nen "leeren" Teich hätten, könnte man nicht Barsche besetzen? Ich liebe Barsche! Wie schnell wachsen die und welche zwingenden Voraussetzunhen braucht man da wohl?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

@ grabtemy

Wer sagt dir das man bei einem Teich nicht Zufüttern darf!!

Wenn man ihn als Angelteich verwendet, würde ich aus Anglerischen gründen nicht zufüttern,aber sonst kein Problem.

Re.-Forellen mit einer Besatzgröße von 18/20cm können in 6-7 Monaten mit Zufütterung auf 350-450gr Abwachsen je nach Futterzugabe.

|wavey:


----------



## graptemy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Danke,

für jeden Teich in NRW bedarf es einer wasserrechtlichen Erlaubnis der staatlichen Wasserbehörde. Ich vermute, dass ist überall im Bundesgebiet der Fall. Diese Behörde wird mit Auflagen versehen wie maximale Entnahmemenge aus der (Wasser)Quelle etc.

Unsere Erlaubnis sah vor, dass nicht zugefüttert werden darf.

Ich werde aber die AUflagenänderung beantragen!


----------



## Syntac (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Das mit dem Zufüttern hab ich auch schonmal gehört, ging um einen Karpfenteich. Der Inhaber des Wasserrechts hatte die gleiche Auflage, sprich Produktion nur mit der vorkommenden Naturnahrung... 
Aber Anfüttern darf man ja beim Angeln dann u.U.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Das mit der Wasserentnahme ist schon klar.

Aber beim Zufüttern ?
Bei uns in Franken gibt es nur ein Zufütter-Verbot, wenn man Stattliche Förderungsprogramme in Anspruch nimmt, oder die Teiche in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegen und man Ausgleichsbeträge bekommt.
Das ist bei deinen kleinen Teichen unrentabel.Dabei hast du nur Nachteile.
Hat man ein Förderungsprogramm läuft es einige Jahre.
In diesen Programmen kann auch stehen ,das zum Beisp.das Entlanden des Teiches wärend der Laufzeit des Vertrages nicht gestattet ist.
So ist es bei uns in Franken!


----------



## graptemy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Alle Planungen sind abgeschlossen. Ein Teich bekommt erst mal 30 Forellen und wird dann im Winter abgelassen und komplett renoviert. Teich 2 bekommt 50 Forellen, Teich drei bleibt.

Ein Züchter hat mir erzählt, dass Rotaugen/Rotfedern die Laichfähig sind eine super Ergänzung wären, er sagte aber auch, dass die erst wieder im Herbst geliefert werden können...

Geht das nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit? Hat jemand nen Tipp wo welche zu bekommen sind?

Danke


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Zu dieser Jahreszeit ist es schwierig Laichfische oder Satzfische zu bekommen, da viele Züchter ihre Teiche wieder Besetzt haben und erst wieder im Herbst(Anf. Sept.) Abfischen.

Du könntest es höchstens beim "Gerstner" in Obervolkach probieren.

Telefon 09381/1090 oder 09381/1079
Fax 0938174271


----------



## graptemy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Das war einer der Züchter die ich angerufen hatte. Trotzdem Danke.

Der hat erst im Herbst wieder welche....


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

willst du nicht ein paar fotos deiner teiche reinstellen


----------



## graptemy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

okidoki... ;-)

1. Bild, großer und kalter Teich
2. Bild kleiner Teich, Lehmboden, kaum Schlamm, rel. kalt
3. Bild Karpfenteich, der bleibt wir er ist.

Haben mal die Teiche leergeangelt. Dabei bei eine fette BaFo von 45 cm. 
Im ersten Teich waren an diesem Tag 6 rauszuholen 1 Bafo und 5 Refo, alle mindest 35 cm bis 40 cm. Eine war angepickt. Ein paar Wochen davor sind auch noch mal 3 oder 4 rausgekommen.

So ganz schlecht kann das Wasser nicht sein, die Fische sind ohne Fütterung so groß geworden.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

das sind doch schöne teiche und fische.dass sie so fett sind schließt darauf dass jede menge naturnahrung vorhanden ist, beste bedingungen


----------



## graptemy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Eben, da will ich mit Rotaugen und entsprechendem Laich noch ein wenig nachhelfen. Außerdem könnten die auch ein wenig abwachsen (die Rotaugen) ab 20 cm Größe dürfte sich auch keine Forelle mehr für die interessieren.

Nur geschmacklich weiß ich noch nicht... schmecken Rotaugen, habs noch nicht getestet.

Ich versuch mal den Karpfen zu fotografieren. Der hat bestimmt 70 cm und ist megafett (Teich 3). Beim fressen hat der sich mal an der Oberfläche "gesonnt" - Wahnsinn. Viel zu schade um den rauszuholen! Daher wollen wir den dritten so belassen wie er ist. Da sind noch 2 weitere Riesen drin, einer Orange, keine Ahnung was das für ein Karpfen ist.

Hier noch mal ne BaFo die wir rausgeholt haben.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

in welchem bundesland liegen denn die teiche????


----------



## graptemy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Im schönsten! NRW!


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

sind die teiche weit weg von deinem zuhause


----------



## graptemy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

nö, wieso fragst du? Weit ist ja relativ


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

nein, nur so wegen fütterung.um die fische groß zu bekommen reicht ja naturnahrung alleine nicht aus. meine teiche sind 30km entfernt


----------



## auborne (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Ich komme auch aus NRW|rolleyes

in welcher stadt liegen denn die Teiche|rolleyes????


----------



## Raubfisch Freund (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

schöne bafo und schöne refo 

wenn ich mal an solche teiche ran kommen würde wer ich froh 
suche seid mehreren monaten nacheinen schönen teich.

Auch wo mann seine ruhe hat und auch mal den grünen daumen schwingen kann  der teich solte aber für Hecht geignet sein da ich ein Hecht freund bin .


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

@ graptemy
Schöne gesunde Fische !
Ebenso schöne Teiche !

der Orange Karpfen ist wahrscheinlich ein "Koi" !
Rotaugen haben ein gutes Fleisch halt nur etwas mehr Gräten!!
Nachdem deine Teiche kaltes Wasser haben wären als Futterfische für deine Forellen auch "Elritzen" geeignet.

Wenn du doch Weißfische besetzt würde ich zur hälfte "Rotaugen" und "Rotfedern" nehmen.


----------



## graptemy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Danke, das mit dem Koi halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, weil der Karpfen genauso aussieht wie ein Graskarpfen, aber eben orange. UNd dabei mind. 40 cm. Ich kenn mich zwar nicht aus, aber die Kois sind glaube ich weniger bullig ;-)


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Also ein Grasfisch ist es nicht!
Hat er auch schwarze Flecken oder ist er nur Orange !
Dann könnte es evtl. auch eine Goldorfe sein.
Ein Foto wäre hilfreich.
Ich habe auch einen Koi-2 von 45-50cm länge, der ist auch länger wie hoch (geht richtung Wildkarpfen).


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Hier ein Bild von meinem Koi:


----------



## graptemy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

na dann werd ich mich mal mit dem Fotoapparat auf die Lauer legen. Allerdings bekommt man den guten selten zu sehen.

Sieht allerdings ganz anders aus als dein Koi, werde ein Foto machen!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Dann ist es bestimmt eine Orfe (Aland)!


----------



## graptemy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

So liebe Leute, das scheint hier mehr ein Blog zu werden als ein Forumseintrag..

Egal, solange mich keiner "verwarnt" ;-)

Teich 1, der Große, ist besetzt mit 50 Refos 22-25cm und 20 Rotfedern, 10-18 cm. Es macht Spass die Fische umherjagen zu sehen. Die Refos sind erstaunlich agil und düsen durch den ganzen Teich. Die Rotfedern grasen leider immer nur in einer Ecke um die Pflanzen herum, na ja , das muss wohl so sein.

Teich 2 wurde abgelassen bis auf 0,8 m. Dann sauber gemacht und dabei bemerkt, dass noch immer ein paar (jetzt 4) Riesen drin sind.... Nach dem Wiedervolllaufenlassen kurz die Angel rein und nach 3 !!! Stunden, der erste und einzige Biss auf Mais! bei der Bafo. Blinkern und Gufieren war völlig nutzlos. Naja, was soll ich sagen, die gefangene Bafo hatte 46 cm, was schon für ein lecker Essen spricht und Fragen über die Wasserqualität erübrigt.

Anbei noch 2 Fotos...

PS.: Orfen hab ich mir nun mal angeschaut, dass ist es definitv nicht. Ich tippe noch immer auf Spiegel mit Pigmentfehler


----------



## C.K. (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*



> Egal, solange mich keiner "verwarnt" ;-)



Der böse Mod ist da und würgt Dir nun eine Verwarnung rein!


Scherz!:q:q 
Du wirst sicherlich keine Verwarnung bekommen, wenn Du über Deine Teichanlage berichtest.


----------



## Schleie07 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Ich habe 2 Fragen bezüglich Teich 2:
- Wie tief schätzt du ihn?
- Glaubst du wirklich das 50 Forellen in einem 8x6 m großen Teich leben können ( mir wurde hier gesagt das Forellen nicht in einem 11x 8,5m großen Teich überleben können)??

Aber sonst schöne Teiche mit schönen Fischen


----------



## forellenfischer1 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

natürlich können die bei genügend zulauf in so so einem teich überleben.


----------



## Schleie07 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

haben die auch einen quellzufluss??


----------



## Schleie07 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

also hat der 2 teich einen zulauf


----------



## forellenfischer1 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

ja hat er ja geschrieben


----------



## Schleie07 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Jetzt versteh ich


----------



## dodo12 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Geile Fische!
Auch wenn man nicht über Geld spricht, wie teuer sind Forellen in der Größe, in der du die gekauft hast?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

er  aht sie nicht gekauft die waren schon drin


----------



## dodo12 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Achso. Weiß es denn trotzdem jemand?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

kg 6 euro


----------



## Robin1996 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

erstmal schöne teiche

wie schwer sind denn die forellen ich bekomme für 23ct eine 15cm forelle,eine 22cm für 70ct und eine 35cm Forelle für 1.5€


----------



## dodo12 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Achso, dachte die wären noch teurer?! 
Naja, die Infos.
So jetzt ist aber Schluss mit Offtopic.


----------



## graptemy (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Also bezahlt hab ich für ne 22-25 cm 80 cent. Die Tiere waren agil und sahen gut aus. 

Es macht einfach nur Spass, den Fischen beim "Toben" zuzusehen... Könnte ich stundenlang machen ;-)

Im Moment suche ich noch Infos zu den Rotfedern:

- Hat jemand Erfahrungen bis in welchen Monat die noch laichen? Wie groß ist so eine laichfähige Rotfeder?
Kann man zufüttern wenn ja mit was?

Interessant ist, dass die Forellen (die 4 Riesen) sowas wie Blinker oder Gufi gar nicht kennen. Wir haben die mit Mais gefangen... Hätte niemandem geglaubt, der sowas erzählt, Forellen mit Mais. Aber tatsächlich.


----------



## graptemy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Und noch eine Frage:

Macht es Sinn, sich Moderlieschen als Futterfische zu bestellen? Wieviele machen bei 50 Forellen Sinn?


----------



## Jens84 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Sinn macht es schon.
Hab ich auch vor, nur bin ich wirklich zu 'geizig' bzw. hab net soviel Geld übrig mir beim Fischversand 1000Stk. für über 100,-€ zu bestellen. Lokal krieg ich im Moment keine ran#q

Das sind 10 Cent pro Moderlieschen und da lang ich mir doch an den Kopf... |uhoh:

Aber wenn du woanders günstig welche herkriegst würde ich das auf jedenfall machen.

Ich denk ein paar hundert würden für den Anfang reichen.

MfG


----------



## Syntac (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Dann setz die Moderlieschen extra und verfütter nur die Nachkommen


----------



## graptemy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Das geht leider nicht mehr, da alle Teiche voll sind. Aber im großen Teich haben wir viel Schilf und Wasserpflanzen in einer Ecke. Wäre das nicht ein guter Rückzugsbereich für die Tiere? Also dass ich die Refos und die Molies zusammen halte...


----------



## graptemy (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Noch mal ne Frage:

Wir haben 5 Kilo kleine Refos, etwa 70 Stück gekauft. Meine alten großen Freunde, sehe ich seit dem nicht mehr, nur die kleinen. Woran kann das liegen? Ziehen sich die Großen zurück?


----------



## dodo12 (1. August 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Zu den Moderließchen: Wenn du da ein paar drin hast, sind es nach einem Jahr millionen! 
Die vermehren sich wie Katzendreck...


----------



## graptemy (2. August 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Cool, wenn das so ist, werd ich mir mal nen Extrateich zulegen oder ausheben und mir Moderlieschen als Raubfischfutter züchten. Barsche und Zander stehen da bestimmt drauf.

Könnte die dann nur nicht mehr zusammen mit den Forellen halten (die Moderlieschen) oder?


----------



## graptemy (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Neue Probleme ärgern mich:

Zwei Reier kommen regelmäßig und picken die Forellen an. Die Kleinen wurden alle gefressen, die großen "nur" angepickt.

Von 150 haben wir jetzt noch 30 Refos und meine geliebten Rotfeder sind von 20 auf eine geschrumpft.

Ein Plastikreiher (regelmäßig versetzt) hat nur nen Monat geholfen. Die Viecher sind so dreist, dass die sich nicht stören lassen, wenn ich neben denen stehe. Wir haben da keinen Strom, sonst hätte ich nen Bewegungsmelder hingebaut.

Was kann ich tun? Bzw. Was kann ich tun ohne viel Kohle zu verlieren?

Bitte keine Hinweise wie: Abknallen, vergiften etc.


----------



## Schleien_Lover (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Hatte nen Bekannter von uns auch..Grossen See gehabt..für 1000 € Forellen und Saiblinge besetzt und nun steht der Reiher immer da, pieckt den in Kopf und sterben weg. Sind noch ca. 5 Forellen drin und so gut wie keine Saiblinge.. schlimm sowas..


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

am rand mit schnüren überspannen


----------



## Schleien_Lover (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Hoffentlich bringt das was..aber mit dem angeln wird das wohl eher schwierig


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*



graptemy schrieb:


> ...Was kann ich tun ohne viel Kohle zu verlieren?...



Nichts, weil sich die beiden Kriterien gegenseitig ausschließen.|kopfkrat
Das Beste, weil einfach wirkungsvollste und wirtschaftlichste, wird das erst genannte von den Dingen sein, zu denen du keine Hinweise willst und wir im eigenen Interesse, sowie dem des Forenbetreibers, nicht von schreiben sollten/werden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*



Schleien_Lover schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bringt das was..aber mit dem angeln wird das wohl eher schwierig



Auf Dauer wird das nichts bringen.
Die Viecher sind renitent und gelehrig + dreist.
Das dauert nicht lange bis der Reiher heraus hat, wo er bequem zwischen den Schnüren landen und rumstehen kann.


----------



## graptemy (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

mit den Schnüren ist sicher was gutes für den Zuchtteich, aber wir wollen gelegentlich auch mal Angeln, und da sind die extrem hinderlich.

Es darf natürlich Geld kosten, muss aber im Rahmen bleiben. Bei nem Besatz von max 150 Fischen, sollte das nicht hunderte von EUros kosten!


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

also, reiher gehen nie ins wasser, da sie wenn es sehr steil nach unten geht , nicht die kraft haben sich nass aus dem wasser zu fliegen und so ersaufen sie.darum landen sie meistens in sehr flachen wasser oder am rand.und das kannste so verhindern.mach nen zaun rum


----------



## graptemy (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

Das hört sich gut an! Wie hoch muss der mindestens sein?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

ca. 1m.dadurch  können sie nicht drüber steigen


----------



## graptemy (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

EINEN METER HOCH?

Die Reier sind doch gerade mal einen Meter groß vielleicht mal 1,30... Hast du Erfahrung mit niedrigeren Zäunen?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3 Teiche, 2 mit Fischen, Was nun?*

nein oder so was.ich überspann meine zuchtteiche mit netzen und schnüren


----------

